# Mesquite



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I cut down a big mesquite tree today and got me a ten foot by 14" diameter log. That monster must weigh 500 pounds. Three of us couldn't lift one end of it. I also got some heavy limbs. Next week, I plan to cut down another, then I have to figure out how to get it milled. It'll take a year to dry it. Boo Hoo.


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

I know how that goes. I just milled several oaks and now have to wait a year or more. Might take more than just waiting because of the humidity around here.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I guess now I need to buy a moisture meter and learn how to use it.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Dave, My uncle had some mesquite milled out in Vail (east side of Tucson) a few years ago. I don't know if that mill is still there but I can call him and see if he knows. I have what he had left of that pile.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd sure appreciate that information David. Arizona isn't a big lumber producing state:no: so I've been having trouble finding a source.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I sent you a PM on what I have found.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Wish I lived near you. I would like to have your scrap for my Bar=B=Que. I once purchased 1/8 cord of mesquite and hauled it from Lubbock, Tx back to Florida.

G


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

George, I was helping clean my Grandmothers yard after she passed a little over a year ago, I ended up bring a whole truck load home. There was a huge mesquite in the front yard that no one has trimmed in years. It had a lot of dead branches on it. It took me two days to cut and stack all of it. I have used about half of it in my smoker. When I run out I will just have to go out in the hills and round up some more. It makes it very nice to be able to do that.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> Wish I lived near you. I would like to have your scrap for my Bar=B=Que. I once purchased 1/8 cord of mesquite and hauled it from Lubbock, Tx back to Florida.
> 
> G


When I get to the planing stage, let's find out how expensive it is to send via UPS.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

That is one good size Mesquite log! 

If you have a chain saw, and I am assuming you do, get an Alaskan Mill, mill it, sticker and stack it yourself. In Arizona that should air dry plenty fast... Oh yeah, seal the ends with latex paint or similar to keep it from checking.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sawduster said:


> I cut down a big mesquite tree today and got me a ten foot by 14" diameter log. That monster must weigh 500 pounds.


Bet it's close to 800 or even 1000 if it's mostly solid. That's a nice one. :thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Sawduster said:


> When I get to the planing stage, let's find out how expensive it is to send via UPS.


Thanks for the thought, but I use solid chunks, not shavings.

G


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Dave, did you get a chance to call the mill today? Just wondered what you found out.


----------

